# Pearling plants



## mountaindew

Post your pearls


----------



## kcartwright856

Looking forward to watching this thread! My planted tank is only a few weeks old and I don't have any pearling pictures to offer yet, but I look forward to it soon.

Pearling is such a beautiful symbol of the plant's happiness. It's like a thank-you to the keeper, for creating such a great environment for them in which they are happily thriving!

(Sorry to get overly spiritual about it. I just really like it!)


----------



## 150EH

Not a great shot but....


----------



## mountaindew




----------



## 150EH

This is a really old photo of foxtail that I posted in 2005.


----------



## JRMott




----------



## bgallodoro24

Someone told de this isnt pearling.


----------



## jayviado12

i only use DIY co2 so maybe no chance of getting this


----------



## Uptown193

Here is mine from tonight.


----------



## tbonedeluxe

A few.


----------



## Hyzer

Floating riccia from my old 20g:


----------



## jasonpatterson

jayviado12 said:


> i only use DIY co2 so maybe no chance of getting this


I had pearling with DIY CO2 (and even with no CO2,) so don't give up hope! It's a combination of available CO2, oxygen saturation of the water, and light intensity. Something as simple as extra bright lights (or in my case, a brief period of afternoon sunshine on the tank) can do the trick.


----------



## 150EH




----------



## radioman




----------



## Hyzer

All of a sudden I miss my riccia....


----------



## Chlorophile




----------



## mountaindew




----------



## radioman

Hyzer said:


> All of a sudden I miss my riccia....


If you want a plant to pearl that is all you need. It would pearl for me with nothing but excel.


----------



## charms

Is this pearling? I just saw this earlier this morning on a small sword plant.









Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_ewing

Happy HC


----------



## Ibn

Baby C. sterbai in the mix of riccia


----------



## markle

wow that first image is awesome, forget pearling thats just a striking image (with some pearling for good measure)


----------



## mountaindew




----------



## Lukeo85

Sweet pics


----------



## dreamchick

radioman said:


>


that looks so cool.


----------

